
NYC has too many taxis - samet
http://www.forbes.com/sites/janetwburns/2017/01/03/just-3000-ride-share-vehicles-could-replace-nycs-whole-taxi-fleet
======
Cypher
Why does forbes have a 3 second counter?

~~~
samet
I'm not sure about the reason but I'm sure I don't like it.

